# How old do you need to be to buy Reptiles?



## MaMExotics

i dont now where to put this so if the mods want to move it then its ok .

-i was wondering how old your have to be to buy reptiles in shops?

-how old would the person be before u sell a reptile to them?

-i am just wondering as some people say 16 others say 18 what do use think?

CHEERS


----------



## damien1010

its actualy about 12 i think


----------



## JustJack

You have to be 16 to buy any live animal including reps


----------



## welshMorphology

Seems that way damien!
Legally animals (no matter the species - unless CITES listed or DWA) can be bought by 16 year olds unsupervised; whereas supervised, there is no limit!

Don't quote me on that - I think that it was the '07 Animal welfare bill that raised the age from 12 to 16. Theres a law page on purchasing animals, archived somewhere. 
But the descision ultimately lies with the seller!


----------



## Darklas

Trootle said:


> You have to be 16 to buy any live animal including reps


Yup this. 
However I think in most shops they would question a 16 year old who was trying to buy live animals. Just to ensure they know how to care for it, and that parents knew what was going on. 
Least I did when I worked in a pet shop.


----------



## Ssthisto

Legally, 16.

However, some shops may have personal policies that they won't sell to anyone under 18, or 21 - and they are perfectly entitled to have those policies.


----------



## MaMExotics

cheers guys it just that im 16 this year  but my local PAH is meant to of raised it to 18 grr 


expos here i come


----------



## Stary eyed

MaMExotics said:


> cheers guys it just that im 16 this year  but my local PAH is meant to of raised it to 18 grr
> 
> 
> expos here i come



Can't you get a responsible adult to go to the shop with you?:whistling2:


----------



## Avpl

MaMExotics said:


> cheers guys it just that im 16 this year  but my local PAH is meant to of raised it to 18 grr
> 
> 
> expos here i come


I bought my first corn, when I was 11, without an adult.
My local shop sold me mice, hamsters, and a variety of inverts and snakes, before I was 16.
And all the snakes I have now, that I bought privatly, I bought under the age of 16.

I think it's more about trust, for example, this local shop, I worked during the holidays, and I was the only person who wasn't actually scared of the inverts and snakes, so the owner didn't mind selling to me :2thumb:

But if they really wont, I'm sure you can drag an adult in from somewhere, you can buy it for you, but if I remember correctly, this means it is the adults responsibilty to make sure the snake is under no harm. :2thumb:


----------

